# Out of Turkey 7 months; Re-entry with valid Residence permit



## knm (Sep 4, 2013)

I have valid residence permit till October; but I was outside Turkey around 7 months for personal problem.Now returning this month, Is there any possible problem for immigration/entry in ISTANBUL airport ? Advice needed


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

This is not an issue.


----------

